# Problems activating Vip211



## cem758 (Jan 9, 2008)

I decided to replace my leased Vip211 with one I had purchased about a year ago. After making all the connections I tried to actrivate the receiver. It has been three days now and I have not been able to activate it even though Dishnetwork is telling me that the receiver has been activated on their end. I made numerous calls to the customer service but the problem still exists. When I power up the receiver, it starts to acquire the satellite signal but it never completres the process because the system gives me the error "the receiver has not been activated". The software version is old L266 and I have not been able to update it. 
I have tried to reset the receiver by pressing the on/off switch on the front panel, the remote and I even unpluged it.
No matter what I do the system never downloads the software upgrades.
Has anyone else experienced similar problems activating the Vip211?


----------



## redbird (May 9, 2005)

Right after power-up, go to the dish point screen 6-1-1 and do a check switch. Then make sure you're getting a good sat 119 signal.


----------



## cem758 (Jan 9, 2008)

There is no problem with the signal. My other receiver is working fine. The signal on the Vip211 is 97.


----------

